
Berkeley council: unarmed civilians will perform traffic stops, not police - hirundo
https://www.theblaze.com/news/berkely-unarmed-civilians-traffic-stops
======
prepend
I wonder why they even need to peform traffic stops. I think the practice of
cops writing tickets as a way to raise revenue is a terrible idea.

I drove 1700 miles around France for two weeks and was surprised at how few
police were writing traffic citations.

I’d like to see some efficacy studies to see how it improves safety to have
police write tickets for broken tail lights and illegal left turns.

I’m sure we all have stories of unnecessary tickets, but my favorite was when
I was driving 79 in a 70 zone through the desert in Utah. Zero cars around,
middle of the day. Why in the world would the police officer even bother?

~~~
FuckButtons
It’s always surprised me why the speed camera hasn’t taken off in the us, if
you’re actually concerned about compliance with the speed limit or in
generating revenue they are far more effective than a police officer and a
car.

~~~
badrabbit
It's too accurate and hard to dispute. We had a referendum at my city and
voted it out by a large majority. I think it's fine for cops to record your
violation and mail you a ticket though. I refuse to travel to some EU
countries and China due to CCTV ubiquity. They still spy a lot on civilians
but at all opportunities, even in public, I want it known that no one has my
consent to stalk me (incidental collection with no correlation is ok)

But regardless, if you are driving dangerously, you should be pulled over.

------
clawedjird
This makes a lot of sense to me. Why do you need a gun to write someone a
speeding ticket?

